# Anyone in Coahuila!



## rachelmarie1018 (Dec 16, 2011)

My husband is from Torreon... and we are planning on moving in the next year. We are not 100% sure yet.... we think Hercules.... but might also move to Matamoros de la laguna.... as well


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

*Tough Place*



rachelmarie1018 said:


> My husband is from Torreon... and we are planning on moving in the next year. We are not 100% sure yet.... we think Hercules.... but might also move to Matamoros de la laguna.... as well


I have been to Torreon twice in 2009 and four times in 2010. It is very dangerous. I have traveled to all but 7 states in Mexico and just about every city larger than 250,000. With that said, when we traveled to Torreon we could not go out at night. Any section of the counrtry where the Zetas control is very dangerous right now. It is much more tranquil in the southwestern and central parts, such as Queretero, Jalisco, Colima and Guanajuato.


----------



## El Blanco Sol (Feb 5, 2012)

*Saltillo*



rachelmarie1018 said:


> My husband is from Torreon... and we are planning on moving in the next year. We are not 100% sure yet.... we think Hercules.... but might also move to Matamoros de la laguna.... as well


My wife is from Saltillo and I am an American from Philadelphia. We made the move to Saltillo in Sept. 2010. The situation in Saltillo is relatively quiet but there are sporadic episodes of gunfire which seem to be dealt with quickly by police or soldiers. I feel safer here than in Philly, now the number one murder capital in America. We definitely feel safe going out at night and have not encountered problems as yet. We have heard reports of violence in Torreon but are unsure of the validity as the news papers/programs are of little use and word of mouth can be greatly exaggerated. I hope this helps.


----------

